# Really puzzled



## Unclelevi (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm brand new to this so there's REALLY a lot I don't know. Is there an advantage to flat straps over tubes or vice versa. All the flat strap slingshots I see for sale don't have an arm bracket which I would think would reduce stability. I'd sure like some advice about this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Unclelevi said:


> I'm brand new to this so there's REALLY a lot I don't know. Is there an advantage to flat straps over tubes or vice versa. All the flat strap slingshots I see for sale don't have an arm bracket which I would think would reduce stability. I'd sure like some advice about this.


Actually with the new ergonomic low fork designs a wrist brace is unnecessary . The no brace design is pocket able and compact . Flats vs tubes is a whole topic best left to personal preference . Back in the day wire frame wrist brace slingshots were fitted with tubes for ease of mass production . Forget what ideas you have and open up your mind to a whole new world of amazing slingshots and accessories that will blow away the slingshots of the past . Have fun in the learning journey .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Treefork nailed it. Bands or tubes don't make a huge difference, I can shoot well with both. Grab a natural fork and slap some rubber on there and start shooting. There's going to be a small learning curve but to me, that's part of the fun.

Just starting out, there will be occasional fork hits and shots way off target but each bulls eye makes it worth while!.Hang in there and keep it fun.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Wrist braces are natures way of tellin' you that your tubes and bands are too danged heavy.


----------



## Unclelevi (Sep 19, 2017)

Either that, Flipgun, or that I'm getting really old .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Unclelevi said:


> Either that, Flipgun, or that I'm getting really old .


With the vintage of a lot our members (self included) I find that unlikely.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The big thing many need to learn when they first start out is to find a good balance between power of band and size of ammo. So many of the vintage slingshots found in stores use poor quality latex, are very stiff given the poor quality of the latex and hardly move 1/4" ammo after all that effort. The first thing I do whenever someone brings a department store slingshot around is change the latex, and frequently, the pouch as well.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. All your questions will be answered, often with more than one answer and sometimes opposing views will be voiced because there are many ways to shape and rig a slingshot and many variations on how to shoot them. There are a few things that almost all good shots do the same and they are worth imitating. Have fun and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I started with looped tubes then tried bands, I prefer bands. They feel smoother when pulled and released but tubes have a slightly longer life (not something I would write home about)

As for the wrist brace, you need one if you use hammer grip with heavy bands or tubes because the forks are further away and takes more strength to stabilise. I use the thumb supported grip, that seem to be the most comfortable for me.


----------

